# Used car for $5000



## lifeliver (Aug 30, 2010)

I am looking to purchase a used vehicle and would like to spend around $5000 before tax. Preferably the car will be a station wagon so that I have good carrying capacity but still decent fuel efficiency. I am not too versed in cars and am not exactly sure what I should be look at. 

Can anyone offer any suggestions?


Thanks,


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

consumer reports used car guide if they still puplish it. Try not to buy it get it from library


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Try a google search i.e., best used cars under $5000 (not sure if that will bring anything up be creative & try a few differnt searches)


----------



## sisco (Oct 18, 2011)

If you can PM me your email address, I will send along the current Consumer Reports "Used Cars for Every Budget" table. I'd post it directly here, but I'm sure there are rules about that sort of thing.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Craigslist, Kijiji, Autotrader....


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

You would be better off pushing your budget up to $7K or 8 - can get double the car for $7K than can get for $5K


lifeliver said:


> station wagon so that I have good carrying capacity but still decent fuel efficiency.


Hyundai ElantraTouring or Kia Spectra5 (same car)


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

lifeliver said:


> I am not too versed in cars and am not exactly sure what I should be look at.
> 
> 
> Thanks,


This would tell me that you should up your budget.

In the 5k range you're going to need to know about cars in general, and a particular model extensively. At that price point you're really looking at older high quality cars, or newer low quality cars.

Case in point. I have a friend that has driven early 1990s Chevy Pick up trucks since they were new. He has owned 3-4 of them. He knows them inside and out, front to back. When he looks at his next one he can tell in 5 minutes what kind of shape it's in. Where they rust, what breaks down, and what lasts forever.

Used cars in that price range are great, if you are a car guy. If you aren't, then up the budget and buy newer.


----------



## lifeliver (Aug 30, 2010)

crazyjackcsa said:


> This would tell me that you should up your budget.
> 
> In the 5k range you're going to need to know about cars in general, and a particular model extensively. At that price point you're really looking at older high quality cars, or newer low quality cars.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I am currently thinking of a Toyota Matrix 2006 / 2007 and they are in the 7 -8k range.


----------



## Pennypincher (Dec 3, 2012)

Toyota is a good idea. Honda or Subaru as well.

We bought a 5 year old Toyota Corolla way back for $9,000 and enjoyed it for 5 years and sold it again for $3,000.
We also bought a 7 year old Subaru Outlander for $8,000 and we have had it for 6 years and it's still running well. Barely had to ever pay for major repairs. Only brakes.

Do you have a decent sized network or are you on facebook? even putting the word out, you might be able to make a private deal.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

lifeliver said:


> Thanks for the advice. I am currently thinking of a Toyota Matrix 2006 / 2007 and they are in the 7 -8k range.


note the Pontiac Vibe is the same vehicle too (GM branded Toyota Matrix) and sometimes cheaper because of the different badge.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I would recommend a Ford Freestyle. It is considerably larger than the other suggestions so far and has a V6, and for some reason it depreciates like crazy so for about 5k you can get a 2005 or 2006. It also comes with AWD. Here are a few examples:

http://www.autotrader.ca/a/Ford/Freestyle/GEORGETOWN/Ontario/5_16378193_ON20080211122257851/
http://www.autotrader.ca/a/Ford/Freestyle/HAMILTON/Ontario/5_16590082_ON20080205094155984/
http://www.autotrader.ca/a/Ford/Freestyle/TORONTO/Ontario/5_16452947_ON20071017102144616/


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

You might want to pick up a copy of the current Consumer Reports Car Edition. It is on the shelves now...bought a copy at Costco last week. They have a section on reliability of used cars. 

If you are paying 5K for a car, be sure and check the tires for wear. If you need new ones it could add up to $1000. to your costs, not to mention other repair items such as brakes.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

I have had good success selling items on Facebook, are you connected you local Facebook swap page?

If i were to look for a car for 5 grand or under it would be something like this:

http://bc.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles...-AIRCARED-FRESHLY-DETAILED-W0QQAdIdZ429086209


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Hawkdog said:


> I have had good success selling items on Facebook, are you connected you local Facebook swap page?
> 
> If i were to look for a car for 5 grand or under it would be something like this:
> 
> http://bc.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles...-AIRCARED-FRESHLY-DETAILED-W0QQAdIdZ429086209


A 20 year old car?! Why on earth would that be a good idea, when you can get a 6-7 year old car for the same price?


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

My 2 cents
I bought a 2006 Toyota Corolla for $6.5K. Its 100K KM mileage and rebuilt. Got for a good brand and low miles. Compensate on the year. If it has accident, then have some expert inspect the car. For $5000, rebuilt is not bad if you can have a trusted mechanic.


----------



## Sustainable PF (Nov 5, 2010)

Could look at a discontinued Ford Focus Wagon.


----------



## chantl01 (Mar 17, 2011)

Sustainable PF said:


> Could look at a discontinued Ford Focus Wagon.


I'll second the recommendation for a Ford Focus wagon. I read a blog post by Mr Money Mustache about buying good used cars and based on that, bought a used Ford Focus. Excellent vehicle, easy to maintain and reliable. You have to do your own due diligence and make sure it's mechanically sound and not been in a major accident, but they are good cars. If you're interested in the blog post it's at:
http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2012/03/19/top-10-cars-for-smart-people/


----------



## VJ99 (Apr 24, 2012)

If you're still looking, i have a 2001 Subaru Forester, 212,000km, good shape, no rust, and considerably less than $5k. in Toronto west-end.


----------

